

a² + b² = c² - niyazpk
http://i.imgur.com/DrROq.gif

======
waivej
Cute... It reminds me of proofs my father designed into a barn he built years
ago.

<http://waiveris.com/project/fractals/barnwindows/>

------
blahedo
I like that it's animated; nearly every static "visual proof" of the
Pythagorean theorem is nearly incomprehensible to me without a lot of
explanation---I'm a _huge_ fan of visual proofs but for most of them you
really need a time dimension to make sense of them.

------
okmjuhb
Another cute way that's more obviously correct without translations is to
consider a square with sides of length a+b. You get an interior square of area
c^2 and 4 right triangles with legs of size a and b.

------
vog
Nice animation, but I think in the last step when c² is mentioned (after "a² +
b²"), the c-square should be restored such that it is again visible as square.

------
mkramlich
now let's do this for the rest of the education field!

------
jgg
If you like this sort of thing, definitely check out this book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Proofs-without-Words-Exercises-
Classro...](http://www.amazon.com/Proofs-without-Words-Exercises-
Classroom/dp/0883857006/)

